# Which temperature to use? Lang Smoker Cooker question



## AlaskaQ (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi, I apologize if this is a silly newbie question, but I only recently got into BBQ via a Lang 36" smoker cooker that got justified as a wedding expense. 

The issue and question I have is that the temperature gauge on the smoker and temperature probes that I put throughout the smoker differ wildly (as does the temperature one probe to another within the smoker). I've found that I can even out the discrepancies by burning a smaller, hotter fire, but the internal probes almost always read hotter than the gauge on the smoker. If I'm aiming for 225, should I go off a temperature probe within the smoker, or off the gauge that comes with the smoker?

Also, just a guess, I imagine that larger smoker cookers have smoother internal temperatures with less variation?


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 22, 2021)

A probe at grate level would be your huckleberry. Can the lid gauges be calibrated?   

 SmokinAl
  is a Lang owner, he may chime in with advice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> A probe at grate level would be your huckleberry. Can the lid gauges be calibrated?
> 
> SmokinAl
> is a Lang owner, he may chime in with advice.


The lid gauges on my Lang are very accurate, and they are what I go by. But I have 3 gauges. The best way to find out is to put a few therm probes on the grate in different places & see how they read compared to the lid gauges. That way you would know if the lid says 250 & the grate says 260, then you would just run the smoker with the lid gauge at 240, if you want the smoker to run at 250. I would also suggest you extend the stack down about 6”, and put a water pan on the bottom grate next to the firebox. I use a drywall mud pan. These 2 things will even out the side to side, and top to bottom temps.
Al


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 22, 2021)

I have found that a large temp diff on offset smokers, between digital probes and analog gauges is a common occurrence.   I've seen a lot of people on the net posting about this.

I've had this happen a lot on my OC Brazos,  which I have three analog gauges.    I can't explain it.    I think the stem length on the analogs could be part of the problem,  they need to be at least 4" ( I'm thinking about 6" stems )  .     Its all my theory, but I think the outer edges of an offset are a bit cooler until later in the cook when the steel really heats up.    But it could be any number of things causing the temp diffs,  air flow might be one of them.

I sealed my cook chamber door tight, with clamps,  to stop all the leaking and that helped some.   But I still find that placement of digital probes can get wildly different readings than the analog gauge.

In the end,  I cook with the analog gauge in the lower left corner of the cook chamber door.   I monitor the other two analog gauges just to get some idea of what's happening inside the cooker.     But I add splits based upon on the one gauge.

I will put a Thermoworks digital probe in the cooker because I can monitor the cooker if I have to go away, but its readings are relative and just tell me if the temps are going up or down.    And I can use the Thermoworks Gateway to record temps and make a chart for my notes.     But I don't cook with digital.

Also,  trying to cook with digital temps will lead to temp swings, as digitals react faster to temp changes than analogs,  and thus I will react faster and 9 times out of 10,  its an over reaction.


----------



## The Art of Pork (May 1, 2021)

I have a Lang 84 that cooks pretty evenly but the actual grate temp can be quite different from the door gauge.

 I cook off the door gauges. I have added a couple more at various locations closer to grate level  and take the average. 

Best thing you can do is to know where your hot spots are and use them to your advantage. For example larger butts go closer to the fire box on my grill.


----------



## noboundaries (May 1, 2021)

A horizontal offset smoker is by nature (physics) an unnatural beast. Heat rises, period. For heat to flow horizontally it must be forced to do so. Thus you have reverse flow systems (Lang's got the rep of being the best), tuning plates, internal exhaust drop tubes, etc. All those are tools to try and even out the temps and the physics of heat across the grate and from top to bottom. 

Use your grate probes to identify the temp zones on your grates, then adjust your meat placement accordingly. 

Or, use one gauge for a general guide and learn to identify by feel and internal meat temp when the meat is safe to eat and done to your liking. THAT, my friend, is the art of smoking.


----------

